# What can you do if you get deactivated from DoorDash?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Can you reapply or is that it?


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Why did you get the boot?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Did you try getting deactivated from eats or grub hub?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Think of it as a blessing and move on to other apps.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> Why did you get the boot?


I didn't but I was just wondering.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Did you try getting deactivated from eats or grub hub?


I tried successfully to get deactivated from UBER/LYFT.....It's a little harder with these food deliveries.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Throw the biggest party ever. What a crappy app & company taking your tips to cover their pay. My favorite message from them is: “We’ve ended your dash early because you didn’t sign in. Other dashers can now sign up and dash!”


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Tank_Driver said:


> Throw the biggest party ever. What a crappy app & company taking your tips to cover their pay. My favorite message from them is: "We've ended your dash early because you didn't sign in. Other dashers can now sign up and dash!"


Yeah. If they do that, I can just schedule another one. I just don't want to have my account deactivated because I'm using them as a fallback. I missed a block with GrubHub and they knocked me down to Partner status, and their not giving blocks to Partners in my market.


----------

